# Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?



## Prof. Dr. Carp (17. März 2013)

Kann man eine Angelrolle eig mit wd 40 ölen? ich weiß nicht ob es einen unterachied machen würde aber ich spreche hierbei von ganz normalen karpfenrollen für SÜSSWASSER.

thx für antworten


----------



## sonstwer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Hi!

Ich habe zwar nicht viel Erfahrung damit, meine Rollen zu fetten, die haben es einfach noch nicht nötig gehabt, aber ich würde einfach mal sagen, mit WD40 wird es nicht funktionieren.

Es gibt da einen einfachen Grund für meine Annahme.
Wenn du eine Mechanik ohne Schmiersystem schmieren willst, brauchst du hochviskoses Schmiermittel, das sozusagen im Klumpen an den Teilen haftet und so ein Depot bildet.

WD40 ist aber als Schmiermittel eher für ein Schmiersystem gedacht und entsprechend zu flüssig. Ist eben ein Kriechöl, das in die kleinsten Ritzen eindringen soll. Es wird einfach nicht in ausreichender Menge an deinen Oberflächen haften bleiben, um eine dauerhafte Schmierung zu gewährleisten. Du bräuchtest also einen konstanten Schmiermittelzufluss, wie in einem Motor, um eine konstante Schmierung zu erreichen.

Wahrscheinlich wird es sich in deinem Rollengehäuse irgendwo sammeln und ständig durch irgend welche Lücken (wie es sich für ein Kriechöl gehört) heraus laufen. Dann hast du es an den Händen, Klamotten und auch an allen anderen Teilen deiner Ausrüstung.
Ob es für die Haltbarkeit von z.B. geflochtener Schnur so von Vorteil ist, das wage ich noch zu bezweifeln.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Finger davon lassen und lieber im Laden ein geeignetes Rollenfett besorgen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Der Pate (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Die Kugellager kann man mit WD-40 ölen. Das Getriebe muss jedoch mit Fett geschmiert werden. Sonst passiert genau das, was mein Vorposter schon beschrieben hat. Würde dir aber trotzdem zu nem anderen Öl raten. Das von Shimano ist super oder auch das von Quantum. (Hot Sauce und Hot Grease)


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

WD 40 ist zu mindestens 95% Waschbenzin mit ein paar Tropfen Öl und dass ist überhaupt nix für Schmierzwecke, auch nicht für Kugellager!
Mit dem Zeug kann man rostige Schrauben gangbar machen u.ä..

Das hier wird momentan als das non plus ultra der Rollenöle/Fette gepriesen:

http://www.scandex.de/chemie/reelx.html

http://www.biggameshop.de/product_info.php?info=p403_Reel-X-Schmiermittel.html

Alternativ das vom Vorposter empfohlene Quantum!

Jürgen


----------



## Micha383 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

http://www.amazon.de/Liqui-Moly-3520-Langzeitfett-MoS2/dp/B00295JXKC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

oder was ich im Einsatz habe

http://www.planet-paintball.eu/smart-parts-sleek-dow-33-2oz.html

und wohl auch weiterhin einsetzen werde.


----------



## Andal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Kann man eine Angelrolle eig mit wd 40 ölen? ich weiß nicht ob es einen unterachied machen würde aber ich spreche hierbei von ganz normalen karpfenrollen für SÜSSWASSER.
> 
> thx für antworten



Hast du jemals schon etwas am Innenleben deiner Rollen selbst gemacht? Wenn nein und wenn dir an deinen Rollen wirklich etwas gelegen ist, dann such dir einen, der das wirklich kann und der dir zeigt, wie das richtig gemacht wird.

95% aller geschrotteten Rollen wurden zu Tode gewartet.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



> 95% aller geschrotteten Rollen wurden zu Tode gewartet.



Stimmt auch wieder und hab ich auch schon geschafft,einmal zerlegt, lief nie wieder wie zuvor!

Jürgen


----------



## Dakarangus (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

nimm reelx öl für die KLs und reelx rollenfett soft fürs getriebe. wenige tropfen/mengen reichen. standard-feinmechaniköl oder gar wd 40 sind nichts, ich habs getestet, der untershcied ist wirklich spürbar! und ich bin nicht so ein placebo-kunde der sowas glaubt nur weils die werbung gesagt hat, es ist wirklich ein unterschied.

such mal bei basteln und selbermachen nach dem thema, gibt seitenweise threats dazu


----------



## Purist (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Irgendwo habe ich einmal gelesen, dass die rote Quantumsuppe Schleifzusätze enthält, kann das jemand bestätigen?



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du jemals schon etwas am Innenleben deiner Rollen selbst gemacht? Wenn nein und wenn dir an deinen Rollen wirklich etwas gelegen ist, dann such dir einen, der das wirklich kann und der dir zeigt, wie das richtig gemacht wird.
> 
> 95% aller geschrotteten Rollen wurden zu Tode gewartet.



Das kommt auf die Rollen an, was für schnell schrottbare Teile verbaut sind, ebenso auf ruhige Hände und technisches Verständnis. Für den Rest gibt's Zerlegeanleitungen und sogar Videos im Netz. Jemanden der es tun will, sollte man nicht davon abhalten. Die 95% halte ich für übertrieben, ich denke eher 60% aller Rollen gingen wegen "Wartungsangst" der Besitzer kaputt. Die haben dann wahrscheinlich auch noch die Seitenabdeckung aufgeschraubt und ordentlich WD40 rein gesprüht, weil sie sich die Zerlegung nicht zutrauten.


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



			
				Andal
95% aller geschrotteten Rollen wurden zu Tode gewartet. ;)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Meine alte DAM Quick 331N. Nach 40 Jahren meine ich sie mal ölen zu müssen. Anschließend schlug beim Werfen gern mal der Bügel über und ich bekam es nicht mehr in den Griff.
> Aber nicht so schlimm. Sie hat jetzt einen verdienten Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine neben meiner Nikon F90 bekommen.
> 
> Zum Thema: WD40 verdrängt Wasser und schütz somit vor Korrosion.
> ...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder und hab ich auch schon geschafft,einmal zerlegt, lief nie wieder wie zuvor!



Richtig, kommt leider bei eingelaufenen Rollen gerne mal vor.
Aber damit muss man dann leben.

Zu WD40, zu entfernen von alten Schmiermitteln geeignet, zum dauerhaften Nachschmieren zu 100% ungeeignet.


----------



## Der Altengammer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Moin,
WD-40 würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nur zum reinigen verwenden.
Auf keinen Fall die Kugellager damit ölen, die sind eigentlich 
Lebensdauergeschmiert und mit dem Öl spültst du das Fett aus
den Lagern.
Sonst haben meine Vorgänger doch schon gute Tips gegeben.

Gruß vom Hanse Jung


----------



## Dakarangus (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Zum Thema: WD40 verdrängt Wasser und schütz somit vor Korrosion.
> 
> 
> Andreas



Was hat das mit dem thema zu tun? Das steht ja nicjt drin das WD 40 entfettet was der hauptnachteil daran ist.

für rollenpflege braucht man ÖL und FETT, wd40 dient nur zum entfetten. Es soll zwar auch ein öl sein aber da gibt es besseres.


----------



## chris_85 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Zum fetten eignet sich für für so einfache teile, wie Angelrollen es sind, jedes normale Fett aus der Fettkartusche.

Öle sind hier fehl am platz. Kugellager, sofern offen, können ebenfalls gefettet werden. Geschlossene Kugellager sind wartungsfrei.


----------



## Dakarangus (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



chris_85 schrieb:


> Öle sind hier fehl am platz. Kugellager, sofern offen, können ebenfalls gefettet werden. Geschlossene Kugellager sind wartungsfrei.



Das ist falsch, man braucht definitiv neben Fett auch Öl.
Zumindest bei Stationärrollen muss die Spulenachse *geölt* werden, und KLs müssen spätestens nach Salzwasser-Einsatz auch nach geölt werden.


----------



## chris_85 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

richtig. Spulenchase wird geölt. Lager werden gefettet. Fettpackung schützt beim lager zusätzlich vor schmutz.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Spulenachse kann man auch fetten, die bekommt bei mir meist NG000 Fließfett. Allerdings muss die Rücklaufsperre/Nadellager zwingend geölt werden. Sonst klappt da nichts mehr.
Offene Kugellager werden je nach Einsatzzweck behandelt, in der Statio dürfen sie ruhig etwas "schwergängiger" sein und werden gefettet (Fließfett), in der Baitcaster oder Multi allerdings geölt da dort der leichte Freilauf benötigt wird.


----------



## Palometta (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich beschäftige mich seid einiger Zeit intensiv mit Angelrollepflege und mittlerweile auch etwas mehr als Hobby mäßig.|rolleyes
Ich kenne so ziemlich alle geeigneten Schmiermittel für diesen Zweck, WD40 gehört meiner Meinung nicht dazu.WD40 ist ein Allzweckmittel mit über dreiviertel flüchtiger Stoffe.
Was also schon mal weg ist kann nicht wirken.
Außerdem löst es Fett an/auf .Und ein Wasserverdränger ,verdrängt Wasser....mehr nicht.|bla:

Was eine Angelrolle braucht ist Schutz und Schmierung .
Schützen kann ein Öl/Fettüberzug gefährdeter Bereiche sein .Schmierung ein Hochwertiges Öl  oder eben ein Fett.
Was man erwartet kann ganz unterschiedlich sein.
Ich benutze bei der Rollenpflege & Wartung nur noch Produkte der Fa. corrosionX.com welches in Deutschland über die Firma Scandex.de vertrieben wird .
Dazu kommt noch Cal's Reel&Drag Grease zum versiegeln von Kohlefaserbremsmatten.

Aber auch das hier genannte Produkt von Quantum ( Hotsauce) ist wirklich gut geeignet ,genau so wie das Blugrease von Yamaha,wenn man denn ne Quelle hat 
Zur Not auch ein gutes gutes Industrielagerfett oder ein Öl mit guter Anhaftung ,aber nie ,nie ein Sprühprodukt.#d
Ich bevorzuge Fette für Zahnräder und Kulissen und Öl bei kleinen Lagern die schnell laufen sollen.
Bei großen Lagern die stark beansprucht werde ( Rollen aus dem BigGame-Bereich ) tendiere ich eher zu Fett.
Aber das ist auch je nach Bauart der Rolle ganz unterschiedlich.

Zu den genannten Produkten gibt es jede Menge Infos im Net....Google macht möglich .:m

Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn eine 15€ Rolle mit Öl/Fett in der selben Preislage zu pflegen,aber je hochwertiger die Rolle desto wichtiger ist Pflege.
Und ob Rollen wirklich kaputt gepflegt werden möchte ich bezweifeln .Ich würde sagen die werden kaputt gebastelt.:g

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

selbst zum Reinigen ist WD40 nicht das optimale Mittel. 78 Prozent verflüchtigen sich und der Rest hinterläßt einen hauchdünnen Ölfilm der dann zusätzlich entfernt werden muss. Ich benutze seit viele Jahre Caramba Kaltreiniger der keine giftigen oder brennbare Gase entwickelt und in der Wohnung angewendet werden kann.
Fett und Öle gibt es zu hauf auf dem Weltmarkt. Viele eignen sich sicherlich für unsere Angelrollen, auch beim Angeln im Salzwasser und schützen gegen Rost und Korrosion. Von den USA ausgehend haben sich einige Sorten weltweit in Anglerkreisen und bei den Herstellern durchgesetzt. 
U.a. die CorrosionX Produkte wie ReelX, SpeedX usw.
Durch Lizenzherstellung jetzt auch in D zu erhalten. Bei der amerikanischen Firma Corrosion Technologies Corporation kaufen u.a. Firmen wie Accurate, AVET, Canyon Reels, Shimano, Penn, Okuma, Zebco etc. Schmiermittel ein. 
Kann daher wohl nicht das schlechteste Zeugs sein....

Ich selber warte meine Rollen seit gut 50 Jahre, und möchte euch auf die neuralgischen Stellen hinweisen die je nach Beanspruchung regelmäßig geölt und gefettet werden sollten. 
Bei der Rolle auf den Bildern handelt es sich um eine DAM Quick Royal 960FD. Eine superstabile Rolle die einiges wegstecken kann. S. auch die zusätzliche Rücklaufsperre, die man sonst nur in richtig teuere Rollen findet.

Wolfgang

Anhang Bilder Part 1


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Bilder Part 2


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Bilder Part 3/Ende

Auch mal daran denken die verchromten Zierblenden abzunehmen und darunter zu fetten!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Die gleichen 10ml Spritzen liegen bei mir auch so rum ... haben  sich bisher bewährt, wobei ich bei den Fließfett gefüllten Kanülen drauf habe.


----------



## michneu (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Hallo, ich bin gelernter Maschinenbaumeister, also wenn ich dass hier so lese dann glaube ich doch dass einige hier etwas übertreiben, wenn schon in Angelspulen nur die hochwertisten Fette gut genug sind dann Frage ich mich wass wir mit unseren Anlagen und Maschinen machen müssten die 24h unter extremen Bedingungen laufen (nur mit Wälzlagerfett)..., aber wahrscheinlich fahren wir mit unseren Anlagen keine so hohen Drehzahlen, diese Lager laufen nur mit ca. 12.000U/min, da kann mann ruhig einfaches Fett verwenden  |rolleyes
Also ich denke mann kann es schon übertreiben, und solche technischen Meisterleistungen sind Angelspulen ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Dakarangus (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Vielen Dank für den klasse Bericht mit den Bildern wollebre!



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit viele Jahre Caramba Kaltreiniger der keine giftigen oder brennbare Gase entwickelt und in der Wohnung angewendet werden kann.



Diesen hier, aus der Sprühdose?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Caramba-Inte...145?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item3a6d157db1


----------



## Purist (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



michneu schrieb:


> Also ich denke mann kann es schon übertreiben, und solche technischen Meisterleistungen sind Angelspulen ja nun wirklich nicht.



"Keine technischen Meisterleistungen"..vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum wir so gerne reinigen, fetten und ölen. |rolleyes
Simple Getriebe, fast immer kein ausreichender Sand/Schlamm/Wasser/Staubschutz, recht überschaubare Anforderungen im Einsatz, wo ein Versagen trotzdem ärgerlich werden kann. 

Die Preise für bestimmte Rollenfette halte ich aber auch großteils für Wucher. Bei Autos ist bekannt, welchen Zweck (überteuertes) Motoröl erfüllt, wird sogar per Vertrag zur indirekten Finanzierung manch einer Werkstatteinrichtung  genutzt, aber bei Angelrollen? Klingt sehr häufig nach Vodoo, was da gerne empfohlen und hochpreisig gekauft wird.


----------



## Palometta (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



michneu schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gelernter Maschinenbaumeister, also wenn ich dass hier so lese dann glaube ich doch dass einige hier etwas übertreiben, wenn schon in Angelspulen nur die hochwertisten Fette gut genug sind dann Frage ich mich wass wir mit unseren Anlagen und Maschinen machen müssten die 24h unter extremen Bedingungen laufen (nur mit Wälzlagerfett)..., aber wahrscheinlich fahren wir mit unseren Anlagen keine so hohen Drehzahlen, diese Lager laufen nur mit ca. 12.000U/min, da kann mann ruhig einfaches Fett verwenden  |rolleyes
> Also ich denke mann kann es schon übertreiben, und solche technischen Meisterleistungen sind Angelspulen ja nun wirklich nicht.



sorry, ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten ,aber wenn du " Maschienenbaumeister " bist ,müsste dir eigentlich der Ausdruck "Umgebungseinflüsse" bekannt sein.
Außerdem mischt du hier Äpfel mit Birnen....
Deine hochturigen Lager werden ebenfalls mit einem sehr hochwertigen und teurem Fett gefüllt , wenn es sich denn überhaupt um gefüllte Lager handelt da dies bei Drehzahlen ab 10 000 Upm eigentlich unüblich ist  .
Zweitens sind dies meisten keine Kugel sonder Wellen/ Nadellager ! 
Du siehst ich kenne mich auch aus 

Wenn du meinst es sei übertrieben Spezialöle für Spezialzwecke einzusetzen , OK. 
Ich verdiene gutes Geld mit dieser Einstellung . 

Ich wollte nur einen Rat geben .

Gruß
Palo

@Purist,
wenn es alles Wodoo wäre gäbe es keinen eindeutigen Marktführer.So etwas liegt am Produkt und an Patentrechten.


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den klasse Bericht mit den Bildern wollebre!
> Diesen hier, aus der Sprühdose?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Caramba-Inte...145?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item3a6d157db1


 

Meinte den in 1L Flaschen, also nicht als Spray
u.a. hier:
www.amazon.de/Caramba-60543002-Kaltreiniger-1Liter/dp/B001B4QF1M


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



michneu schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gelernter Maschinenbaumeister, also wenn ich dass hier so lese dann glaube ich doch dass einige hier etwas übertreiben, wenn schon in Angelspulen nur die hochwertisten Fette gut genug sind dann Frage ich mich wass wir mit unseren Anlagen und Maschinen machen müssten die 24h unter extremen Bedingungen laufen (nur mit Wälzlagerfett)..., aber wahrscheinlich fahren wir mit unseren Anlagen keine so hohen Drehzahlen, diese Lager laufen nur mit ca. 12.000U/min, da kann mann ruhig einfaches Fett verwenden |rolleyes
> Also ich denke mann kann es schon übertreiben, und solche technischen Meisterleistungen sind Angelspulen ja nun wirklich nicht.


 
Hatte deutlich geschrieben das es bestimmt viele Fette und Öle gibt die man in Rollen anwenden kann, nur das sich über die Jahre bestimmte Produkte durchgesetzt haben.

Voraussetzung sind eine auf die Rollengröße abgestimmte Viskosität, gute Haft- u. Schmierfähigkeit, in einem Breiten Temperaturspektrum einsetzbar, sehr guter Korrosionsschutz auch beim Einsatz im Salzwasser.
Schau mal ins technische Datenblatt ob all die Kriterien erfüllt werden. Dann könnte man es über ein Jahr testen, oder teile uns mit um welches Produkt es sich handelt, die Daten können wir dann auch selbst googeln. 

Habe gerade eine Stella 20000SW eines Freundes im Service. 
Dann schmier da mal ein Wälzlagerfett rein ohne zu wissen was es leistet. Anschließend fliegt der Angelfreund in die Tropen zum Big Game Angeln..... Habe die letzten Wochen in gut 50 Rollen geschaut die teilweise mit nichtausreichende Öle und Fette behandelt wurden, und wie die Salzwasserduschen überstanden haben. Festgegammelte KLs die nur noch mit dem Hammer von der Achse zu lösen waren, angefressene Alugehäuse, Schraubengewinde aus den schon das weiße Pulver rieselte, Schrauben die nur noch mit Gewalt auszudrehen waren, festgefressene Schnurlaufröllchen, Salz bis in die Bremskammern mit zerstörte Bremsscheiben etc. etc.

Schlage vor ihr baut eure Maschinen auf einer Ölplattform auf oder direkt an der Küste im Freien auf. Stehen dann permanent im Salzwassernebel und machen alle Temperaturschwankungen mit. Dann schau dir mal an wie die nach ein paar Wochen aussehen...


----------



## chris_85 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Schlage vor ihr baut eure Maschinen auf einer Ölplattform auf oder direkt an der Küste im Freien auf. Stehen dann permanent im Salzwassernebel und machen alle Temperaturschwankungen mit. Dann schau dir mal an wie die nach ein paar Wochen aussehen...



vollkommen überzogene vorstellungen.

Die einstzgebiete der meißten rollen beschränken sich auf temperaturbereiche von 0-30° (+-5°). hinzu kommt Wasser und Schmutzschutz mit Schmierfunktion.

Das leistet jedes 08/15 Fett


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



> Die einstzgebiete der meißten rollen beschränken sich auf temperaturbereiche von 0-30° (+-5°)



Welches auch wieder nicht stimmt,denn ich hab mir im Sommer schon fast die Finger verbrannt, als ich die Slammer anfasste, welche ein paar Stunden auf dem Rutenständer geschmort hat!

Jürgen


----------



## chris_85 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Das ein schwarzes kunststoffgehäuse relativ schnell warm wird ist klar. Die im inneren zu schmierenden teile werden da allerdings nicht mehr als Schattentemperatur erreichen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



> Das ein schwarzes kunststoffgehäuse relativ schnell warm wird ist klar



Metall! Ich fische außer auf Köfis keinen Plastikmüll!

Jürgen


----------



## chris_85 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Dann eben Metall. Ausschlaggebend ist die dunkle färbung fürs aufheizen.

Kannst ja mal im sommer die Kurbel rausnehmen, wenn sich die rolle wieder aufgeheizt hat. die Kurbelachse wird kühl sein.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Ich sehe das Problem vielmehr darin das die Konsistenz und das Haftvermögen (oder auch fadenziehend oder nicht) ein Problem für den Laien darstellt. Die Schmiereigenschaften vieler Fette reicht vollkommen aus, nur scheitert es dann wiederum an der Haftfähigkeit oder der Salzwasserbeständigkeit oder dem Temperaturbereich oder ....
Nehmen wir zum Beispiel ein hochwertiges Molybdänsulfid Wälzlagerfett. Sehr gute Schmiereigenschaften die eigentlich schon übertrieben für ne Rolle sind, leider meist mit unzureichenden Hafteigenschaften, da eben nicht für offene Getriebe gedacht.

Und um diese ganze Problematik auszuschließen, ist es für den "Fett- und Öllaien" wesentlich einfacher auf bewährte Produkte zurückzugreifen wo er weiß das sie geeignet sind. 
Und da ist der höhere Preis auch kein Problem da ja keine Unmengen benötigt werden.



> Dann eben Metall. Ausschlaggebend ist die dunkle färbung fürs aufheizen.....


Die benutzen Metalle haben eine sehr gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit, da bleibt es im inneren der Rolle nicht lange so Kühl.


----------



## Strykee (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

Ich hab mal gehört das einige Ihr rollen mit Kettenfett für Motorräder schmieren, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Das Fett hält ja ohne ende und gibt eine sehr gute Schmierung.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*



> Ich hab mal gehört das einige Ihr rollen mit Kettenfett für Motorräder schmieren, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?



Absolut ungeeignet, da kannst du auch gleich nen guten Kleber in die Rolle füllen!

Jürgen


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (30. März 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen mit WD-40 ölen?*

erstmal sorry dass ich mich solange nocht gemeldet hab... hatte die letzten zwei wochen haufen alltags stress...

zum thema :  
also dass das thema zu so einer diskussion.  nicht im negativen Sinn gemeint (!) sonder dass das Schmieren  beziehungsweise ölen von Rollen solch eine große wissenschaft ist 

so wie ich es nun heraus gelesen habe ist wd 40 aber grundsätzlich nicht so sehr gut geeignet.  besser ist anscheinend wirklich rollen fett aus dem angelladen.
ich geh nacher eh in angelladen und ich denk mal da werden die mir schon iwas vertickern ;D


----------

